# Notification e-mails.



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

I turned off all notifications from this site but every so often I still get some. Could cause problem if sent.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Feeling lost and lonely said:


> I turned off all notifications from this site but every so often I still get some. Could cause problem if sent.
> 
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk




There are multiple notifications. Specifically what are you notified about?


----------

